# Ruby/Horsethief Fire Ban



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, there is a fire ban. However you can still use charcoal in a fire pan, so turkey legs and smores are still a go.


----------



## lambo (May 9, 2007)

Awesome, I'll make sure I bring extra schlitz to go with the turkey legs


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

Shotgun Eddy said:


> Yep, there is a fire ban. However you can still use charcoal in a fire pan, so turkey legs and smores are still a go.


 
I ran the stretch two weeks ago and was warned by the ranger that charcoal was not allowed. Gas stoves only.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Just got off Labyrinth and stillwater (i know crazy class II action) but the fire ban was in there and the ranger said some crazy fines if caught. No fire at all except gas stoves but the fire pan was still required. I wonder if guns and jet skies are still allowed on ruby


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> the fire pan was still required


Yeah that is like being required to take a toilet and getting fined for taking a shit in it...


----------



## JohnHemlock (May 24, 2008)

I think we'll float it on Sat and Sunday, maybe we'll see you. I'll have a blue Hyside shredder and several cans of PBR.


----------



## JonasJ (Nov 10, 2006)

Check this website out they are avalable from numerous vendors. They are legal because they are propane, generaly the ban is because of blowing embers and such. If a propane stove is legal these are too. Campfire In A Can | Portable fire pits | Propane fire pits | Portable camp grill - Home

Not the same as a smoke in the eyes campfire but they are cool I have seen them in action. The logs are fragile I havent had one on the river yet but plan to. If anyone has any coments of how well they work on the river let me know.


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey gaymo, I was there last week and ranger was cool with the charcoal in the fire pan. So open up a schlitz shove it up a whole chicken's bung hole and prepare to enjoy.


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> the fire pan was still required.


Even though fires are banned, they require a firepan in case someone had to build a fire in the event of an emergency. It's pretty standard practice on lots of permitted rivers even when fire bans are in place.


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

Shotgun Eddy said:


> Hey gaymo, I was there last week and ranger was cool with the charcoal in the fire pan. So open up a schlitz shove it up a whole chicken's bung hole and prepare to enjoy.


 
If you were there last week like you say you were, you would have seen many of the red and white posted signs saying that only stoves that you can turn off are legal. I'm not telling anyone not to use charcoal, but that stretch of river is most likely to soon become permitted because people are not following the rules. Please dont ruin it for the rest of us just because you like putting things in a chicken's ass.

Here is the link to the official fire ban release stating the rules.
http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...268.File.dat/FirePreventionOrder GJ-08-02.pdf


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

if an emergency happened i don't think a fire pan would be tops on my list for survival - things like food/water(beer)/shelter/phone/duck tape might be more important


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

WestSlopeWW said:


> If you were there last week like you say you were, you would have seen many of the red and white posted signs saying that only stoves that you can turn off are legal. I'm not telling anyone not to use charcoal, but that stretch of river is most likely to soon become permitted because people are not following the rules. Please dont ruin it for the rest of us just because you like putting things in a chicken's ass.
> 
> Here is the link to the official fire ban release stating the rules.
> http://www.blm.gov/pgdata/etc/media...268.File.dat/FirePreventionOrder GJ-08-02.pdf



I was there last weekend and ran into the ranger, actually he came up to me and harshed my mellow. Generally I hate authoritarians especially when I am on the river. This guy was an exception, he was very nice. He asked me about the required equipment, and if I had signed in for camp, etc.. Talking to him I was under the impression charcoal was okay. He seemed more concerned about camping issues. 

Apparently corn-backed rattlers and failure to sign in for camps is the biggest issue leading to possible permit system. He also said that they were focusing on more weekend patrols to inform people of the regulations. Two groups (canoes) at the ramp I talked to were unaware of the camp signup board, as well as a group armed with 12 people, 1 raft, 2 duckies, and garbage bag gear galore. The people had apparently rented the gear from RimRock, and also did not know about camp sign-up. I am pretty unsure they had a groover either looking at their gear. It was also the first Goth group I have ever encountered on the river.

As much as I hate the m-fing the po-lease I think it might beat a permit system, until I learned of our great states new BUI law. I guess it is a good reason to have no 'control' of my cat on RH as usual.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

the rangers out there can wipe my balls - they have such an amazing place to work going up and dow the river all day yet they feel they "own" it

the friday morning of memorial day weekend this year the sign up board at loma was sitting in waist to chest high water - we launched from fruita and of course didn't "stop" to swim in a fast moving eddy to sign up for a camp - rangers later gave us crap about not signing up and talking about his perigan falcone who is his only friend - he continued to ask if we had more questions when i my head i'm thinking did i ever stop you and ask you a question? when he stopped us on sunday he did not believe we had been out there since friday - apparantly he did not notice the river dropped 15k cfs and our boat ended up beached way high up shore behind trees

they need to put new rangers out there every month so they don't turn into grumpy old men who have nothing better to do than pretend to be a badass like Ponch from CHiPS, but are really just pathetic beings.


----------



## Shiryas (Jun 19, 2007)

What a fantastic river attitude!

1) Don't bother to sign in, that really helps screw the trips that do follow etiquette. I sure hope you gave them a hard time when they showed up to 'their' camp.
** Bonus points since you pulled this on a holiday weekend. **

2) Give the Rangers as much grief as possible. This really helps with their outlook on the majority of us boaters. Be sure and demonstrate your lack of tact and disdain for the rules.

In the future, could you ignore the fire ban like the people that did last year and burned the Cottonwood and Mee Corner campsites? If your not quite up to that maybe you could burn Spanish Bottom a second time this year and eliminate ALL of the trees?

You are the problem.


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

Enough about fire bans. How about these stupid " Groover things"? Why can't I just take a huge dump on the beach? It's just like kitty litter right? Who's with me on this one?


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

shiryas you obviously have yet to encounter some of these pricks who call themselves rangers out there around westy

common outdoor sense should be all that is needed on stretches like this


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Rangers*

Alvin and John have always been cool to me and my friends at westy and loma 
Take a look around at the world today and tell me if you think common sense is a gift bestowed on all of us


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Yo shot gun I would rather after 18 beers try and spray a tree or two. I too have been screwed by people not signing up for camps. I hate to say it but I think a permit system is in need on Ruby.... I know I will be bashed but it is getting TRASHED


----------



## Shiryas (Jun 19, 2007)

CUBuff - I have seen the Rangers at Westy enforce the posted rules a fair bit, especially the lifejacket requirements. I don't think this is out of line in the least, I think those guys just do not want to see one more fatality. 

The rules are posted and the expectations known. If you follow them, its 'your' trip that is going to go a lot smoother.

Fuzzy - I live on the western slope and run Ruby/Horsethief a lot, with a Westy tie in as much as possible. I sure hope it does not come down to permits for that section but you are right it is getting trashed and I think it will be that way real soon. If thats what it takes to keep it nice, I'm with you, so be it.


----------



## Ponderosa (Jan 25, 2008)

Seems pretty simple to me. If _everyone_ follows the existing rules without complaint, there is no need for a permit process. It's really not that hard to throw in a firepan (whether you think it is BS or not), shit in a box, and sign up for your camp is it? Who really wants to be on the phone all morning hoping you get through to get a permit for a trip two months down the road? Not me. Carry the required gear, sign up for your camp, treat the Rangers with respect, and you shouldn't have any problems. Works for me every year. The last thing we need is another permitted section of river.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The only time i've been hassled by the rangers, I felt it was totally in line.

They tend to be pretty cool if you respect them. If you look like a floating yard sale, you should expect to be hassled. Your respect will earn theirs.

Not signing up for camps can not be accepted. It throws everybody off.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

don't get me wrong i'm not an advocate of not signing up for camps - i'm just saying sometimes circumstances come up when it is not possible (example this year with the sign under water). it is also very possible that in a lot of sections of river that people unintentionally miss there campsite for various reasons. 

people need to chill when they get out there its not like you checked into a 5 star hotel - pull up your raft, pull a beer out and enjoy the awesome canyons and SHARE


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Shiryas- Love to connect the two I have always dreamed of running Ruby through Cat with a pizza and ice stop in Moab. That would be a great month!!


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

*permitting*



CUBuffskier said:


> shiryas you obviously have yet to encounter some of these pricks who call themselves rangers out there around westy
> 
> common outdoor sense should be all that is needed on stretches like this



I can't agree that the rangers are dicks. I have been down both stretches many times, and have one problem with the rangers. The one time I had a problem was when we rolled a party barge to WW launch (from loma) and met the rest of out group. Ranger lady took exception the nakedness, keg, and general debauchery we were involved with. We definitely deserved the hassle and scrutiny we received.

If the ranger hassles you, the either you look like an inflatable yard sale, or have a history of problems. How would you treat your job when you had to argue with people about no life jackets, groovers, or firepans? Beside how can you take Alvin seriously with a 70's porn mustache?

I would hate to see Ruby permitted, but I pull up on black rock #5 or #9 to see it taken after I signed up, it makes me wish it were.

scott


----------



## WestSlopeWW (Jun 26, 2008)

CUBuffskier said:


> it is also very possible that in a lot of sections of river that people unintentionally miss there campsite for various reasons.
> 
> people need to chill when they get out there its not like you checked into a 5 star hotel - pull up your raft, pull a beer out and enjoy the awesome canyons and SHARE


This is very true... Be prepared to share a campsite, even if you were the only one signed up for it. Two weeks ago a group camped with us (after missing their site), and it turned out to be a very pleasant experience. We all sat there and ate, drank (a lot) and laughed together, especially at the nude rafters floating by. Boofington, that you???


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

Does the fire ban include Westwater section? Also, I am doing a trip down there in a few weeks. Are the rangers still being sticklers about being able to read "coast guard approved" on PFDs? 

Thanks for any info.
GLen


----------



## Ponderosa (Jan 25, 2008)

elwood said:


> Does the fire ban include Westwater section? Also, I am doing a trip down there in a few weeks. Are the rangers still being sticklers about being able to read "coast guard approved" on PFDs?
> 
> Thanks for any info.
> GLen



Yes and Yes.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

It can go either way on the label reading. I've once seen them ask to see all the labels, but usually they will only look at suspicious looking ones or "trouble makers".

If you cant read your label, its probably time to replace it anyway...


----------

